# World Trade Center Apartments - Burj Mohammed Bin Rashid



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Anyone got any views on the new WTC apartments?

Looking at 2 plus 1 or 3 bed - rentals on dubizzle are all over the place.

Any advice on actual rents and living in the apartments and general area appreciated.


----------



## JF1972 (Mar 21, 2016)

arabianhorse said:


> Anyone got any views on the new WTC apartments?
> 
> Looking at 2 plus 1 or 3 bed - rentals on dubizzle are all over the place.
> 
> Any advice on actual rents and living in the apartments and general area appreciated.


Interested in this too. Moving to AD Jul/Aug and this is one of the developments that Im interested in.


----------

